# VR: consigli su visori e videogiochi



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2020)

Su idea di [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION], ho deciso di aprire questo topic dove potete fare domande e consigli riguardanti i visori VR e accessori in generale che ne permettono il miglior funzionamento, ma anche segnalare i giochi più recenti così come quelli "vecchi" che vi sono piaciuti. 

Ovviamente, si può parlare dei videogiochi di tutte le piattaforme a patto che supportino il VR.


----------



## sipno (14 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2020)

.


----------



## Lambro (14 Ottobre 2020)

Avendo provato solo una cosa molto rudimentale (google cardboard + samsung s4 qualche anno fa) mi è sempre rimasta la voglia, il potenziale è gigantesco, ogni tanto leggo solo per curiosità in giro e ho letto dell'oculus quest 2 che sembra veramente tanta roba.
Ma non lo comprerò mai, costi generali troppo elevati per me, ma l'esperienza da quel che ho compreso (anche usando dei video su yt visti con il cardboard) è veramente fantastica.
Si tratta solo di renderla il più perfetta possibile, ancora mi ricordo gli occhialini edimensional comprati su ebay nel 2000 per 140 euro, un casino assurdo configurare un gioco , però No ones lives forever 2 me lo sono giocato con quelli e nonostante la sgranatura clamorosa è stata un'esperienza fantastica.
Ora mi ricordo anche di Grand Prix 4 di geoff crammond, montecarlo spettacolare.


----------



## mabadi (14 Ottobre 2020)

Com'è hp reverb g2?
meglio il reverb g2 o il Pimax 8k?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2020)

Ho l'Oculus Quest da un paio di mesi e da scettico VR ne sono rimasto innamorato.

Sono un fan dei giochi horror, consiglio da subito Face Your Fear 2 e Affected:The Manor.

Per chi volesse provare u ngioco AAA, senzacollegamento PC e con poco sbattimento su Oculus, è da provare la trilogia di Star Wars Vader Immortal. Se siete fan ci rimanete secchi. Io non lo sono, ma è una figata comunque 

Per quel che riguarda i giochi divertenti e immediati, sono subito da provare beat Saber e Audika , che provocano dipendenza!


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Avendo provato solo una cosa molto rudimentale (google cardboard + samsung s4 qualche anno fa) mi è sempre rimasta la voglia, il potenziale è gigantesco, ogni tanto leggo solo per curiosità in giro e ho letto dell'*oculus quest 2 che sembra veramente tanta roba*.
> Ma non lo comprerò mai, costi generali troppo elevati per me, ma l'esperienza da quel che ho compreso (anche usando dei video su yt visti con il cardboard) è veramente fantastica.
> Si tratta solo di renderla il più perfetta possibile, ancora mi ricordo gli occhialini edimensional comprati su ebay nel 2000 per 140 euro, un casino assurdo configurare un gioco , però No ones lives forever 2 me lo sono giocato con quelli e nonostante la sgranatura clamorosa è stata un'esperienza fantastica.
> Ora mi ricordo anche di Grand Prix 4 di geoff crammond, montecarlo spettacolare.


Mi è arrivato proprio ieri, preordinato da Amazon dopo che il Rift S (che è supportato solo da computer potentissimi e VR Ready che hanno l'ingresso DP, poi ci sarebbe il Mini DP con l'adattatore incluso per supportarlo ma a quanto pare non va molto bene, infatto l'ho testato su un portale che ha quell'ingresso ma nulla) non mi andava, dopo aver sciaguratamente scoperto dopo che il mio PC non aveva l'ingresso giusto. 

Non male, ed è anche economico. La sensazione iniziale è fantastica. Penso però che per il massimo delle prestazioni su PC ci vogliano robe tipo Rift S o Valve Index che in Italia non si vende e costa online sui 1000 euro...

Per l'Oculus Quest 1 e 2 vi consiglio di non sprecare soldi per il cavo originale Oculus link che sta 90 euro. Su Amazon ne ho trovato uno che supporta Oculus link di 5 metri della Dethinton che costa 44 euro e mi è arrivato oggi. Funziona alla grande. Chi è interessato, gli posto il link in privato.

Inoltre, se volete un estensore USB per giocare a grandi distanze, ve ne consiglio uno della Egreen. Anche in questo caso, se interessati, vi posto il link sempre in MP.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> .


*
Il topic è solo per consigli, domande e informazioni.

Chi non è interessato, ne resti fuori.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Avendo provato solo una cosa molto rudimentale (google cardboard + samsung s4 qualche anno fa) mi è sempre rimasta la voglia, il potenziale è gigantesco, ogni tanto leggo solo per curiosità in giro e ho letto dell'oculus quest 2 che sembra veramente tanta roba.
> Ma non lo comprerò mai, costi generali troppo elevati per me, ma l'esperienza da quel che ho compreso (anche usando dei video su yt visti con il cardboard) è veramente fantastica.
> Si tratta solo di renderla il più perfetta possibile, ancora mi ricordo gli occhialini edimensional comprati su ebay nel 2000 per 140 euro, un casino assurdo configurare un gioco , però No ones lives forever 2 me lo sono giocato con quelli e nonostante la sgranatura clamorosa è stata un'esperienza fantastica.
> Ora mi ricordo anche di Grand Prix 4 di geoff crammond, montecarlo spettacolare.



Ah il Quest per comodità e immediatezza è consigliatissimo per i newbie.
Niente fili, niente videocamere esterne, nessun baracchino. Un visore, due joypad, e sei già dentro.

Poi c'è sempre l'opzione per collegarlo al PC e giocare i giochi più pesanti, ma per iniziare è consigliatissimo.

Poi io sono tradizionalista, e giochi lunghi e impegnativi non li faccio con VR, quindi per ora il PC non lo uso. Mi piacciono le esperienze brevi ma intense, e ce ne sono molte.

Il problema è che da ottobre richiede un account obbligatorio facebook... e sì, questa è una gran scassata di minchia. Anche perché pare che gli account fake li scoprono e ti bannano account e visore.
Io avendolo comprato prima di ottobre ho tempo fino al 2023... spero che facebook sia fallita nel frattempo


----------



## mabadi (14 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ah il Quest per comodità e immediatezza è consigliatissimo per i newbie.
> Niente fili, niente videocamere esterne, nessun baracchino. Un visore, due joypad, e sei già dentro.
> 
> Poi c'è sempre l'opzione per collegarlo al PC e giocare i giochi più pesanti, ma per iniziare è consigliatissimo.
> ...



io ho htc vive ma si vede troppo sgranato.
Inoltre, ai giochi impegnativi, non duro più di 10 minuti, troppa nausea.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> io ho htc vive ma si vede troppo sgranato.
> Inoltre, ai giochi impegnativi, non duro più di 10 minuti, troppa nausea.



Il motion sickness con il tempo un po' si attenua. Però dipende da caso a caso, è molto soggettivo.

Io per esempio non riesco a fare i giochi che ti mettono su grandi altezze, o sospeso. Soffro di vertigini e mi viene proprio da cadere. Non c'è verso, posso anche ripeterli mille volte ma cado sempre.
Mentre invece riesco a fare senza patemi i giochi di montagne russe, che fanno venire la nausea al 95% delle persone.

In ogni caso, quando si inizia, bisogna fare indubbiamente sessioni brevi. Non più di 15 minuti al giorno, e aumentare progressivamente.

Quando miglioreranno risoluzione e framerate credo che il problema sia destinato a scomparire.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il motion sickness con il tempo un po' si attenua. Però dipende da caso a caso, è molto soggettivo.
> 
> Io per esempio non riesco a fare i giochi che ti mettono su grandi altezze, o sospeso. Soffro di vertigini e mi viene proprio da cadere. Non c'è verso, posso anche ripeterli mille volte ma cado sempre.
> Mentre invece riesco a fare senza patemi i giochi di montagne russe, che fanno venire la nausea al 95% delle persone.
> ...


Io con HL Alyx ho dovuto mettere il movimento e la rotazione a "tratti", perchè con il movimento continuo mi venivano il giramento di testa e le vertigini. Oggi ho fatto un esercitazione con il continuo che è più comodo per muovere il personaggio, anche se più fastidioso "fisicamente". Ho resistito di più, ma alla lunga la nausea prevale allora sono tornato all'opzione precedente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io con HL Alyx ho dovuto mettere il movimento e la rotazione a "tratti", perchè con il movimento continuo mi venivano il giramento di testa e le vertigini. Oggi ho fatto un esercitazione con il continuo che è più comodo per muovere il personaggio, anche se più fastidioso "fisicamente". Ho resistito di più, ma alla lunga la nausea prevale allora sono tornato all'opzione precedente.



Sì, il teletrasporto o il movimento a tratti restano ancora oggi la funzione più consigliata per qualunque gioco.
Oppure il movimento lento, quando puoi gestirtelo tu. Ma si può fare solo nei giohi calmi di esplorazione e non per quelli di azione.

Io ho imparato un trucchetto, però è un po' da **********. Quando mi muovo con lo stick faccio dei passi fermo sul posto, come se camminassi. Così il corpo viene ingannato e pensa di muoversi con la visuale, diminuendo il motion sickness.
Però come dicevo mi sento un po' un *******


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Che mi dite di Phasmophobia? Giocabile anche senza VR.


----------

